# feeling better today



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the title of my post from yesterday was pretty apt. I really wasn't sure I would make it back. But this morning I woke up, not exactly refreshed, but with a feeling that I had made it out the other side from the worst of it. Thank you everyone for your kind words that really made a difference. As I said, it was my first alone time since Heidi's passing and it was necessary, but unwelcome. When my husband got home, I drank half a bottle of wine and found out that a couple of glasses may be good, but there's a point where it becomes unproductive LOL. My husband is great, but he is also a down to earth, move forward type of guy, uncomfortable with female emotion, and with a low tolerance for theatrics, which is probably a good thing really. He keeps me sane. For some reason, and I think it was part of my personal process, I was very angry and resentful of the people in my life that may not get the Heidi thing. I'm getting over that today. I do dread the first couple days of work. Tomorrow people will feel like they have to bring it up, bless them, and the next day, naturally no one will, which is just as hard, but natural; after all, what more can you say? I expect to have some hard days ahead, but feel like I am getting over the worst of it. I wanted to let you all know that and thanks again. 

One more thing is that I never, until now, understood why some people run out and get another dog right away, as that always seemed somehow wrong to me. I understand it now that they are just trying to make this pain go away. We went to the shelter last night to let dogs out and I was frantic to see a puppy that was there. Luckily, he had been adopted. Luckily because it would have been so tempting. Realistically, I am not going to get another GSD right away. I need to bond with my black lab, which Heidi would never allow because I was "hers." Also, we will be officially adopting our little foster terrier who needs "work." 

It's been hard to lose Heidi I think because not only was she my best friend, but also, with GSDs, you lose that strong feeling of being taken care of as well.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Bridget, you never know, the people at work who care about your devotion to Heidi may just surprise you.. So glad you have your lab and foster dog to help comfort. Wine, doesn't help, just dulls the pain and gives great headaches! Deb


----------



## Azureblue (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a feral 2 year old I got from the shelter, he is just as lost as I am without my girl. I let time pass, not that it heals the heart but I also had to bond more and protect my little guy.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes about the headaches!

Azure, when did your girl pass? I think I must have missed that on the board. It does help a bit to have someone else who not only needs you, but misses her too.


----------

